# Capt. Nathan's Seadrift, TX. Sight Casting Report; 7/11/21



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

The Minor feed prediction was pretty spot on for us this morning. The first 2 ponds we fished this morning with POC Custom Rods, and DSL’s glow was on!

Fish were pushed up on the windward banks feeding on shad, and mullet. It was a fun morning with these repeat clients who are down for a short vacation. Typically we wade, but this time was just looking for a relaxing morning on the boat. I don’t know if anybody relaxed, but the stories were fun and the action was good.

All our fish were released to fight another day. Thank you to all our clients who are helping our resource this year. It’s simply time enjoying the water, with some good pulls, and teaching.


----------

